# worried about sluggish azureus



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My azureus female has become very slow and inactive within the past week. The temps have been stable ( 70-74) and she gets plenty to eat. She's normally very active and courting with the male and exploring the tank. Now she barely moves and doesn't seem to want to eat. I dump ff in front of her, and she only sometimes eats them. She is not aggressive when it comes to eating now, and her tongue is very "slow". I can actually see her tongue come out and sometimes the flies get away because it's not very effective at catching flies it seems. There are no physical problems, such as bumps or cuts, that I can see. I'm getting very worried about her, she is starting to act strange, like go after food when there is none. She also occasionaly leans on her right side, and always just kind of drags herself if she moves. Any thoughts?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> I'm getting very worried about her, she is starting to act strange, like go after food when there is none.


I don't know what it is but that should pin point it. Are you sure it's not going after things you're not seeing yourself. If so that's strange. Hallucinating frog. 

Are all the cultures you're feeding from healthy?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yup, cultures are fine. There was at least one time I am sure she was obviously trying to go after something when there was nothing. She seems a little more active, I'm hoping whatever was wrong is over now. I'll keep you guys posted to make sure she stays healthy.


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

I am currently seeing similar behavior from my big male. He looks skinny, and is sluggish. he eats very little and he was my boldest and brightest frog before today. what ended up hapening with your female? Could he be shedding? I heard that they can do this, and it looks like he may have (didn't actually see it happen but i can see some sluoghed off skin and maybe a little left on his leg. I am hoping it is not a parasite, or fatal, as he was my1st, and still favorite frog. :shock:  :?  :evil: :?: :|


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My female seems to be fine now, and perfectly normal. My guess is it could have been shedding. I have seen some of my other darts shed, they seem very worn down and tired after it. It looks like hard work too, they use their mouths and front legs to get the dead skin of their backs, which must be very energy consuming.


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

Shedding! This is the moment Dr. House shocks everyone and says ,"the patient is fine, he'll be jumping around like new in no time." Boy I hope that shedding is the simple answer. He looks better than yesterday, has eaten a little more and most importantly (imo) has started to toe tap again. He still seems weak, and gets in the way of his own feet, but I remain hopeful. He has been soaking a bit today and the water was just changed, and he seems happy about it, but the other frogs have always followed him around, right now it looks like he wants to be left alone.
I am very happy to hear your female has recovered!(should have started w/ that tidbit) I'm hoping for similar results.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

IF you continue to see excessive shedding and sluggishness, the frog may have chytrid.


----------



## waynowon (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Doug. Hes back to 100% now. What do I do if I see this behavior again, and chytrid is the problem? I don't want others to catch it and I heard its a recurring type of disease. war


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Unfortunately, prevention is the only way to stop the disease. 

After learning from Ed Kowalski how to treat it, I contacted several veterinarians. I inquired with David Frye about itraconazole (treatment for chytrid), but it is outrageously expensive. It costs $500 for the medication because it is a human drug. This price quote didn't include the amphibian ringers solution. Unless you were a large breeder, it is not worth it.

Additionally, a PCR test takes 2-3 weeks before the test results show up. Chytrid can kill a dart frog within three weeks if kept below 76 degrees.

Hopefully the new eye ointment drug will be successful and more cost effective treatment. It may not "be a wonder drug" for wild frogs, since it will not help staunch wild infections, but it may be a cheaper alternative for itraconazole.


----------

